# Sneak Peek - GPO - German Precision Optics



## gr8fuldoug (Oct 29, 2013)

*We at Camera Land are extremely excited to announce our affiliation with GPO - German Precision Optics*

For those of you who are thinking " Who is GPO - German Precision Optics" it's my pleasure to answer that for you.

From their web site:
"GPO, USA is an American based company that creates and sells premium outdoor sporting optics to avid outdoor enthusiasts who seek high quality premium optics for their sport. Based in Midlothian Virginia, it is owned and operated by Michael Jensen, an outdoor industry veteran who has successfully assisted in leading numerous premium brands such as Zeiss, Swarovski, Remington and Marlin to benchmark success levels. GPO, USA works in tandem with GPO, GbmH, a German based company owned and operated by Richard Schmidt, formerly CEO of Carl Zeiss Sports Optics, GmbH. GPO, GmbH is the global owner of the GPO brand. Together, GPO USA and GPO, GmbH design, engineer and have produced optics that meet the highest specification in the products price/class segments. GPO, USA is committed to enhance the experience of outdoor enthusiasts by bringing premium product with better features at similar prices or similar quality products at better prices. The GPO, USA based company is unique in the fact that it not only creates premium sporting optics, but it offers one of the best warranty service policies and it publicly supports select organizations that protect conservation, our country and our constitutional rights. For more information about GPO, USA visit www.gpo-usa.com or email [email protected]."

In my words GPO is the new kid on the block bringing quality Riflescopes and Binoculars to you priced slightly below what you'd think is a similar optic from the names you've known, however, their products are not only a lower price but higher quality as well. The company is being run by a few guys I have known and worked with for years who hail from the best Euro Optics companies. They decided to pool their experiance, knowledge and abilities to launch their own brand. I think this is great. They spent their careers learning the rights and wrongs, what works and what doesn't and what you all want in Sports Optics while working for the best of the best in Euro Optics companies and now they are first hand making those products themselves.

From their Passion 3X 4-12x42 - Plex Riflescope priced at only $399.99. "This entry-premium, 1-inch line of riflescopes packs incredible features into small, compact, and versatile optics, with premium features like quick-adjust turrets, fast focus ocular, and generous eye relief. PASSION™ 3X is sure to be your workhorse that transforms a hunt into a harvest." to their Tactical GPOTAC 6X 5-30x56itac - Mil-Dot " This tactical riflescope offers incredible high-demand features in a premium optical package. Massive mil-rad lockable turrets, mil-spec mil-plex reticle, fiber optic iControl™ illumination with auto-off functionality and stunning optical performance will shake shooters to their core. Built on a 34mm main tube, this riflescope delivers 105" of adjustment range to meet every long-range shot. With see through flip caps, objective lens threaded for honeycomb filters, and a machined aluminum magnification ring designed for throw levers, this scope is at the top of the game. Feature for feature, spec for spec, you will find no better optic for your demanding needs." you'll be impressed with GPO's offerings.

They have also put a 1 week repair or replace Lifetime Full Coverage Warranty in place so you'll never have any worries. This means if you ever have any issue the longest you'll have to wait is 1 week. I too have been frustrated by some of the mfg turn around time when it comes to service. This 1 week policy removes that frustration. Kind of refreshing.

Stay tuned and as product begins to arrive, they say within the next couple of weeks, we will post all about it.

Always our pleasure to discuss any and all optics and camera gear with you so feel free to give a call, 516-217-1000

If there is anything you're looking for please give us a call at 516-217-1000. It is always our pleasure to speak with you. 
Have a great day.

Thank you for your continued support.
If there is anything else that I can assist you with please let me know.
Doug
Camera Land
720 Old Bethpage Road
Old Bethpage, NY 11804
516-217-1000, 212-753-5128
Please visit our web site @ www.cameralandny.com
Long Islands Largest Camera and Sports Optics Superstore

Please visit www.PelagicOutfitters.com for your Fishing Tackle needs


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Let me guess, Mo Mo...You've found a better optic for your demanding needs?


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Mo Mo said:


> :roflmao:


If you know some facts, you should share them Jeremy


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

I'm not saying the optics are bad....I just won't spend $1200 on an SFP scope, when every other manufacturer such as vortex, bushnell, burris and sig sauer all sell FFP scopes at the same price point or lower. That's all.


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I agree, I just thought you had heard some negative things on them.


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

prairiewolf said:


> I agree, I just thought you had heard some negative things on them.


No, I didn't even know they existed until seeing this post...so that tells you how well known they are. It looks like the originator of this company came from Zeiss. That explains the ridiculous price tag for an SFP scope. But still, in today's market where the advancements in optics have driven down cost and a person could buy an FFP scope for cheaper than what GPO is offering an SFP, it's kind of hard to look at this company in a positive way. If they are trying to compete in today's market, this isn't a good way to start.


----------

